# Luna and Nitro



## KaylaLoki (Mar 26, 2012)

They were snuggling I thought it was just adorable!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thats so adorable


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

That is beyond cute, LOL. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

That's such an adorable piccie.


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Aww so cute!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

That is so sweet!


----------



## Donivan2009 (Jul 13, 2012)

Awwww SO CUTE! 
P.S - I have a Luna too!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

The scritches stand off looking pics are the best. lol.


----------



## KaylaLoki (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone. :]


----------



## Stahhhscream (Jul 14, 2012)

Ahhh! Look at those faces.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Really cute X x


----------

